# Ginger EO



## GardenGirl (Oct 14, 2010)

I bought some ginger eo from somewhere a couple months ago and every time I smell it I don't think it smells like ginger at all.  I've been trying it off and on, trying to smell "ginger" in it.  

Anyone get ginger eo that smells good, like ginger?  Where did you get it from?


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 14, 2010)

I get the fresh Ginger EO, otherwise to me, it smells like old socks. You can get fresh Ginger Here: http://essentialoils.org/shop/oil/3315


----------



## GardenGirl (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks, soapbuddy.

I've gotten other eo's there, but not ginger.  I'll put it on the list for the next go-round.  The stuff I have just doesn't smell like ginger at all.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 16, 2010)

GardenGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks, soapbuddy.
> 
> I've gotten other eo's there, but not ginger.  I'll put it on the list for the next go-round.  The stuff I have just doesn't smell like ginger at all.


You're welcome GardenGirl. There is a night and day difference between the dried and the fresh.


----------



## lovethyscent (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm different I love the dried ginger, but can't stand the fresh kind lol


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 17, 2010)

lovethyscent said:
			
		

> I'm different I love the dried ginger, but can't stand the fresh kind lol


To each his own.


----------



## lovethyscent (Oct 17, 2010)

To me it doesn't smell like ginger, but maybe my nose isn't sophisticated enough I guess. I do love fresh ginger in food though yum lol


----------



## rubyslippers (Oct 17, 2010)

GardenGirl said:
			
		

> I bought some ginger eo from somewhere a couple months ago and every time I smell it I don't think it smells like ginger at all.  I've been trying it off and on, trying to smell "ginger" in it.
> 
> Anyone get ginger eo that smells good, like ginger?  Where did you get it from?



I know exactly what you are saying.....I just bought my first bottle of ginger and was soooo disappointed!  It downright stinks and I'm wondering of it was the supplier or all ginger smells that way.  :?


----------



## GardenGirl (Oct 17, 2010)

rubyslippers said:
			
		

> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Yes, Yes!  I'm so curious to know if there is any ginger that really smells like grated ginger.

It's funny how the eo of cinnamon smells like cinnamon, lavender eo smells like lavender and ginger eo smells like strong, sour, yucky stuff!  I'm going to try eou's version next time I order and I'll try to report back when I get it.  It may be a month or two . . .


----------



## Jezzy (Oct 24, 2010)

I ordered Ginger too. A blend was suggested to me and I mixed it. It smelled so bad (to me) I ended up throwing it away  :?


----------



## Woodi (Oct 24, 2010)

There seem to be at least two kinds of ginger eo: one made from the fresh root, the other made from fresh ginger-stored-in-dirty socks (at least this is what one of them smells like to me). Awful.

but I did get a good ginger from New Directions Aromatics.


----------



## rubyslippers (Oct 24, 2010)

Woodi said:
			
		

> There seem to be at least two kinds of ginger eo: one made from the fresh root, the other made from fresh ginger-stored-in-dirty socks


----------



## judymoody (Oct 28, 2010)

I have used strong ginger tea as the base liquid for my lye mixture and the scent survived the saponification process.  Give it a try?  Lots cheaper than the EO and no funky smell.


----------



## Mrs Capa (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey Judymoody that's a great idea thanks for sharing... I wish I knew all this before I went ahead and made ginger/lemongrass soap but that's the fun of experimenting and learning.  :mrgreen:  What a pong!  :shock: I'm not even going to re-batch and hide the pong. Just chuck the soap I think, I daren't even use it in the laundry.  The ginger smelled ok in the bottle but it completely killed the lemongrass and left that disgusting smell of sour "things" I can't mention here what I think it smells like. Let's stick to dirty socks...


----------



## moosie (Sep 2, 2012)

my ginger eo doesn't smell like ginger either 

good to know you can make a ginger tea, that's sounds fun


----------



## judymoody (Sep 2, 2012)

moosie said:
			
		

> my ginger eo doesn't smell like ginger either
> 
> good to know you can make a ginger tea, that's sounds fun



A couple of years after the fact, I have to report that the scent was pretty light.


----------



## Fragola (Sep 3, 2012)

Hmm, instead of tea, maybe ginger juice might work ?


----------



## ClaraSuds (Oct 5, 2012)

If you are looking for the scent of cut ginger root you need to buy Ginger C02 Essential Oil. That extraction method captures all the spice scent without the earthy wet smelling funk. Its clean, crisp and sharp ginger. Steam distilled ginger essential oil smells like a plant nursery after they've tossed blood and bone around.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 7, 2012)

ClaraSuds said:
			
		

> If you are looking for the scent of cut ginger root you need to buy Ginger C02 Essential Oil. That extraction method captures all the spice scent without the earthy wet smelling funk. Its clean, crisp and sharp ginger. Steam distilled ginger essential oil smells like a plant nursery after they've tossed blood and bone around.



ClaraSuds is right!


----------



## dirrdee (Nov 2, 2012)

I purchased some Fresh Ginger co2 from eden botanicles and it is amazing, I also ordered a sample of the organic fresh ginger and its even more amazing....now I am waiting for a sample ginger from Liberty Naturals that was recommended...it seems if you want "gingery" smelling ginger, you must get the "fresh" ginger CO2...its expensive ($48 for 4 oz) but I did a blend with lemongrass and only used .30 of an ounce of the ginger, plus additional lemongrass for 2 lbs of oils, 3 weeks and its still strong.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re:*



			
				judymoody said:
			
		

> I have used strong ginger tea as the base liquid for my lye mixture and the scent survived the saponification process.  Give it a try?  Lots cheaper than the EO and no funky smell.



I have agree or even infusing the oils with ginger


----------



## green soap (Nov 6, 2012)

Very nice ideas with the tea and oil infusions.  

So I got ginger EO, unfortunately, it is the wet sock smelling stuff.  Any ideas how to use it?  I did not get a lot of it, good thing.  

I used some with tea tree, rosemary, and a few other EOs, not bad.  Just looking for more ideas.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 6, 2012)

are you looking for soap uses things to blend it with? or are you looking for its therapeutic uses like it is  anti-inflammatory, anesthetic, expectorant, anticoagulant, digestive aid, laxative, stimulant....


----------



## green soap (Nov 6, 2012)

DragonQueenHHP said:
			
		

> are you looking for soap uses things to blend it with? or are you looking for its therapeutic uses like it is  anti-inflammatory, anesthetic, expectorant, anticoagulant, digestive aid, laxative, stimulant....



Isn't ginger wonderful?  The best medicinal use for me is against altitude sickness, or motion sickness.  Then i just use the fresh root and chew on it.

I was hoping to use the ginger EO in some scent blend, maybe with other EOs, in soap or balms, just to enjoy the scent.  I might be out of luck.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 6, 2012)

I think the one you got will not do you well for the scent property. You could use it for some of its other properties and bury the smell. I have a cheap side that says don't toss what can be used.


----------

